# Bomb cyclone: See NASA's incredible 'temperature anomaly' pictures of US deep freeze



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wild view of the weather.









(Credit: NASA Earth Observatory)

NASA's Earth Observatory has provided stunning images of the "temperature anomaly" in the U.S., as much of the country faces the perils of a winter storm dubbed the "bomb cyclone."


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Yikes. Happy I’m in a redder area. Cold, but seasonable.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My place is in a white area.  But I'm at work in DC.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm solid blue, it's horrible, simply horrible. The temperature is bad enough but the wind is awful. If the power goes out people are going to die in large numbers.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in one of those grey areas. 

As usual.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm solid blue, it's horrible, simply horrible. The temperature is bad enough but the wind is awful. If the power goes out people are going to die in large numbers.


That would be very bad. What is the temp there now?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm solid blue, it's horrible, simply horrible. The temperature is bad enough but the wind is awful. If the power goes out people are going to die in large numbers.


It is one scary storm system, with the winds I'm surprised there hasn't been power outages.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

no really said:


> My place is in a white area.  But I'm at work in DC.


Make sure you shake the dust off your feet before you go home. Can't take any part of DC back to Texas.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Make sure you shake the dust off your feet before you go home. Can't take any part of DC back to Texas.


Generally I just throw my footwear away, no way to get that stink off.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> That would be very bad. What is the temp there now?


10 above right now, with 20-30 mph wind and gusts to 40. The high tomorrow is -2 to zero with increased wind, pretty much the same for Saturday.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Solid blue. Currently 2F and falling but the last two days have seen highs of 11F. -9F tonite and -14F tomorrow night but I saw -21F last week so it’s getting better.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a little blue

Looking forward to summer!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm solid blue, it's horrible, simply horrible. The temperature is bad enough but the wind is awful. If the power goes out people are going to die in large numbers.





Irish Pixie said:


> 10 above right now, with 20-30 mph wind and gusts to 40. The high tomorrow is -2 to zero with increased wind, pretty much the same for Saturday.


That's about the same as it is here in western NC.
Although the place I went to yesterday has a spectacular view of the mountains, as it is perched atop a high one. I know the gusts yesterday were 40 or 50 mph up there. That's why the BBQ grill is chained to the deck, lol.
It's been in the single digits (temp only) every morning this week.
The bathroom on the north side of this vacation rental needed the pipes unfrozen, so off I went. Once done, I insulated about 50 ft. of PEX in the crawl space that was missed before and left a few 100 watts bulbs burning down there near the pipes.
I lasted about 15-20 minutes at a time and left my truck running so I had a place to thaw out in between. 
I'm no wimp, but if y'all DO have to go outside, take my advice and notice what color your fingers are every so often.
Purple and blue - not good. Go get warm.

When I awoke this morning at 4:30, I _thought_ the basement seemed rather cold so I went to load up more wood in the stove.
Good thing.
The kids had come in from night shift after I went to bed and didn't shut the door all the way.
The laundry sink next to the door had frozen pipes, hot and cold, in a matter of hours just from the door being cracked open and getting a direct shot of sub zero air.
It's 8 degrees right now.
Y'all be careful now, ya hear?

ETA.
This weather is unusual but not unheard of, the homeowner of this house had a freeze warning last night.......in Miami.
It happens about once a decade.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_Miami


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Our weather guys are calling today and tomorrow's weather "life threatening" cold. All schools, government offices, and some businesses are closed, the PTB are afraid someone's car will quit and they'll freeze to death. The local city has had people combing the streets to get the vulnerable into shelters. 

The worry now is unsafe heaters, wood stove/chimney fires and the like...


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

-8F / -22C outside this morning... A Brisk Winter day indeed but not that wild and crazy here... So much drama - Weather Bomb is the Word of the winter this year, Arctic Vortex last year... Hafta wonder if they have a bunch of weenies sitting in a room somewhere dreaming these Dramatic Labels up to sell news ? Luckily, all those folks who are homeless or in tempo shelters & on the streets as a result of the Hurricanes this year don't have the cold to deal with too...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm solid blue, it's horrible, simply horrible. The temperature is bad enough but the wind is awful. If the power goes out people are going to die in large numbers.


Look at the bright side, you only have six inches of snow.

Could be worse. 

Down here, should be in the 40's today, should be 60 this weekend...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

One of the weather guys in south Florida made a funny remark.
With this cold snap, iguanas have been going catatonic and literally falling out of trees.

---------------------------

This has brought on 'Lizard Conditions' to south Florida.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Had to drive across the county at 5am. Found -19F on my way. Hopping a plane to Fl next week. I’ve had iguana before and it wasn’t bad. Seems like the perfect opportunity to collect some free protein.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, terribly cold - but "Bomb Cyclone"?? One more nonsensical, histrionic label....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Wolf mom said:


> Yeah, terribly cold - but "Bomb Cyclone"?? One more nonsensical, histrionic label....


Or a simplification of a fairly common meteorological phenomenon and term.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.popsci.com/amp/bomb-cyclone


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Or a simplification of a fairly common meteorological phenomenon and term.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.popsci.com/amp/bomb-cyclone


There is that...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Look at the bright side, you only have six inches of snow.
> 
> Could be worse.
> 
> Down here, should be in the 40's today, should be 60 this weekend...


Why do you mock others about horrible weather? Earthquakes, wild fires, extreme heat? How about hurricanes? 

There will be people dying due to the cold, go ahead and have a laugh.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why do you mock others about horrible weather? Earthquakes, wild fires, extreme heat? How about hurricanes?
> 
> There will be people dying due to the cold, go ahead and have a laugh.


Projection often leads to errors when ascribing motives to others.

As I understand it, upstate New York, especially in some places, can have some pretty deep snow. Six inches should not be enough to hamper many services in an area used to much higher accumulations.

Just think how bad this could be if your snow was currently measured in feet. As I said, could be worse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Projection often leads to errors when ascribing motives to others.
> 
> As I understand it, upstate New York, especially in some places, can have some pretty deep snow. Six inches should not be enough to hamper many services in an area used to much higher accumulations.
> 
> Just think how bad this could be if your snow was currently measured in feet. As I said, could be worse.


Spin, spin, spin. What you wrote is there for all to see.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> Or a simplification of a fairly common meteorological phenomenon and term.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.popsci.com/amp/bomb-cyclone


Sigh... Just a couple quotes from the article.
"Some forecasts show that winter storm, Grayson, will actually drop off a bit more than it needs in order to earn "bomb status"...
"Yes, storms are overhyped as heck these days"...

It doesn't mean that we shouldn't be aware of the severity of the weather, but lets keep it real...What happens when there is more severe weather?

Sorta like hysterically crying wolf, eh?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Wolf mom said:


> Sigh... Just a couple quotes from the article.
> "Some forecasts show that winter storm, Grayson, will actually drop off a bit more than it needs in order to earn "bomb status"...
> "Yes, storms are overhyped as heck these days"...
> 
> ...


Maybe you should ask some of those folks rescued from the second floor of their houses by loaders because the wolf froze the first floor shut about hysteria.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Spin, spin, spin. What you wrote is there for all to see.


There's no spin. Unless it's you trying to spin something for your own good.

Speaking of, in this time of trouble and strife, where your neighbors are dropping like flies, what are y'all doing to address this weather event? the new taxes have not yet kicked in, so I'm sure the great state of New York has some emergency funds laid by to help people, and I'm sure the churches up there are watching them do it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> There's no spin. Unless it's you trying to spin something for your own good.
> 
> Speaking of, in this time of trouble and strife, where your neighbors are dropping like flies, what are y'all doing to address this weather event? the new taxes have not yet kicked in, so I'm sure the great state of New York has some emergency funds laid by to help people, and I'm sure the churches up there are watching them do it.


You should reread the thread, apparently you missed some of the previous posts in your zeal to try to redeem a truly deplorable post.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> You should reread the thread, apparently you missed some of the previous posts in your zeal to try to redeem a truly deplorable post.


I read it. Y'all closed your government buildings and people are going house to house to check on their neighbors.

Hope all your neighbors are safe. You checked on them?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> I read it. Y'all closed your government buildings and people are going house to house to check on their neighbors.
> 
> Hope all your neighbors are safe. You checked on them?


Actually both Mr. Pixie and I went over to check on our neighbor, a recent widower, both yesterday and today. Mr. Pixie brushed off his car and shoveled his driveway this morning. Yesterday I brought up his garbage cans. 

I'm sure that's not nearly what you've done, whatever poor and lowly thing I do will never equal an hour of what you do in your area. You're a hero Jolly! I just wish there were more of you to go around, you're just not big enough.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Whoops...sorry about that church statement.

https://www.capareacc.org/emergency-overflow-homeless-shelter/

I see as I look around the web, that other churches are also trying to help. And as always, the Salvation Army is trying its best to provide warmth and comfort in this time of need.

Nice to know that the government has other people it can depend upon to step up and do the right thing. Y'all do stay warm, y'hear?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Actually both Mr. Pixie and I went over to check on our neighbor, a recent widower, both yesterday and today. Mr. Pixie brushed off his car and shoveled his driveway this morning. Yesterday I brought up his garbage cans.
> 
> I'm sure that's not nearly what you've done, whatever poor and lowly thing I do will never equal an hour of what you do in your area. You're a hero Jolly! I just wish there were more of you to go around, you're just not big enough.


Actually, I've checked on a couple of people today, brought one widow a sack of groceries, cashed a check at the bank for another and checked on the pipes and stuff at the church.

In bad times, we all have to do our part.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Actually, I've checked on a couple of people today, brought one widow a sack of groceries, cashed a check at the bank for another and checked on the pipes and stuff at the church.
> 
> In bad times, we all have to do our part.


Like I said, you're a true hero Jolly. We should all aspire to be as you are. Truly.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Like I said, you're a true hero Jolly. We should all aspire to be as you are. Truly.


Nope, everybody should be what they are and try to be the best person they can be. AFAIK, there was only one perfect man and they crucified him long ago.

It's like the Parable of the Widow's Mite...You do what you can and that's all you can do. Be it a lot or a little, it all makes a difference. And that is good.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

wow,really glad i'm in the pinkish area


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Nope, everybody should be what they are and try to be the best person they can be. AFAIK, there was only one perfect man and they crucified him long ago.
> 
> It's like the Parable of the Widow's Mite...You do what you can and that's all you can do. Be it a lot or a little, it all makes a difference. And that is good.


Stop evangelizing, it's against the rules.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> wow,really glad i'm in the pinkish area


We'll be pinkish early next week. This is just ugly.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Stop evangelizing, it's against the rules.


Didn't break any. BTW, I checked for you, here are the rules about evangelizing...

_Okay folks, here is the definition of "evangelizing," which is a no-no here at HT.
*
Short definition: *

- *Using* HT as a bully pulpit to foist your worldview on others.

*exception:* expressing your opinion on a matter is not evangelizing, unless it is done in such a way as to make it clear that you are not interested in providing "neighborly help and thoughtful discussion" on a topic.

- Consistently adding *"bad seeds"* to a conversation, especially when you are contributing little or nothing of value elsewhere.

- someone who comes here for the express reason that we have a large audience of people who don't share their views. Some people see this as a *"target rich environment"* and go a-blasting with their views, like killing in a baited field. 

- People who think it is fun to *wail* on "ignorant" folks with their "enlightened" worldview. I don't care if it's coming from the right or the left, that's not what this place is for.

*exception:* being passionate about one's beliefs is encouraged. Being mean about them is not.

- *"Camping out"* on GC, while rarely contributing to homesteading related topics, making multiple posts which push one agenda.

- Using HT as an *aggregator* to post news items that deal with a specific topic unrelated to homesteading.


Now for a more thorough explanation - copied from another post:

HT is a very unique and special place - it's a place where people of diverse worldviews congregate to share their love of simple living, homesteading and small farming.

It's really nice to be able to converse with people who don't think like I do. Think about it, how often, in your "real" life, do you get to discuss the issues with people who have such vastly diverse worldviews, all in one place? If you're like me, most of your personal interaction is with people who, for the most part, believe like you do.

So HT is really cool that way. Now, some folks see this less as an opportunity to learn about other people's worldviews, and more as a target rich environment. They come here to prey upon people's sensibilities, to assault their beliefs, to "hard-sell" what they think to others. Like the most annoying street-preacher who jumps up in your face and screams "REPENT!" when he hasn't even taken the time to ask your name.

Everybody hates to be around people like that.

Because of our unique properties, we get those kind of people here from time to time. Sometimes they are fire-and-brimstone, yer-headed-for-hell type folks who just can't wait to tell you how much God hates you because you don't go to their church or something. These people get me riled up worse than anyone else.

Then, we get people on the other side of the political spectrum - who can't believe that anyone could be so stupid as to: A. love this country, or B. vote Republican, or C. Believe in an objective standard of right and wrong.

Now, look. You're free to believe any of those things, but when you start to see HT as a bully pulpit where you can come to bash on people who aren't as "enlightened" as you are, then you are "evangelizing."

Could a "gay of the day" thread qualify? Not if it was an isolated incident. But if it's part of a concerted campaign to "educate" the "ignorant" people here, then yes, it could be._

_Bottom line: Dean's suggestion is a good one. HT is not blogspot. If you want to beat your drum on your favorite hot-button issue, that would be a good place to start._


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Didn't break any. BTW, I checked for you, here are the rules about evangelizing...
> 
> _Okay folks, here is the definition of "evangelizing," which is a no-no here at HT.
> *
> ...


I'm sorry. What was I thinking? You're more perfect (and bigger) than the man you referenced, I won't ever cast a shadow on your light again, it's just not right.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm sorry. What was I thinking? You're more perfect (and bigger) than the man you referenced, I won't ever cast a shadow on your light again, it's just not right.


No ma'am, that's blasphemy, at least as far as I'm concerned.

You know, those rules are pretty old, but I checked and Austin reaffirmed those for CM while he was here. Unless I'm really mistaken, I don't think they've changed.

I think they're fairly clear. I'm trying not to break any of them, as I'm sure you are, too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> No ma'am, that's blasphemy, at least as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> You know, those rules are pretty old, but I checked and Austin reaffirmed those for CM while he was here. Unless I'm really mistaken, I don't think they've changed.
> 
> I think they're fairly clear. I'm trying not to break any of them, as I'm sure you are, too.


You're right, and wrong Jolly, you are bigger than the man you referenced, it can be heard loud and clear in every one of your posts. Posts just filled with praise and glory, no you are much bigger, stay holy.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

no really said:


> Wild view of the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those poor folks up north! Looks like what daddy always called winter!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Wow, those poor folks up north! Looks like what daddy always called winter!


Some of the Midwest don't look too spiffy, either. 

Wonder if frozen cows milk out ice cream?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jolly said:


> Some of the Midwest don't look too spiffy, either.
> 
> Wonder if frozen cows milk out ice cream?


I dunno, our calves always seemed to like it though!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

farmrbrown said:


> One of the weather guys in south Florida made a funny remark.
> With this cold snap, iguanas have been going catatonic and literally falling out of trees.
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...


That would be a reptile dysfunction for sure.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> That would be a reptile dysfunction for sure.


Ouch.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> That would be a reptile dysfunction for sure.


I hope you're happy, I choked on the water I was drinking. Twas funny tho, so worth it.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> That would be a reptile dysfunction for sure.


Did you make that one up, or steal it?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> Did you make that one up, or steal it?


A gentleman never tells. Or asks.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> A gentleman never tells. Or asks.


I may have to check some old posts, but I don't think I've been called a gentleman, yet.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> I may have to check some old posts, but I don't think I've been called a gentleman, yet.


And I wasn’t here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Jolly said:


> Did you make that one up, or steal it?


If no one else said it before 4 pm central time I think it's mine. My brain works in weird ways. It came to me in Atwood's when I saw the reptile stopper in the pesticide area. Then I remembered farmerbrown's post earlier and figured this one needed a high jack anyway.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

no really said:


> Wild view of the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see from the map most of Canada is in the weather bomb too. Nova Scotia is but I am in the South West and along the coast we had a lot of rain that melted the snow from a few days before. Inland there was snow. The real problem was hurricane force winds that with the wet wire left tens of thousands of people in the dark. In Yarmouth town where we are this winter only a few blocks from us there was power outages in the business district. We were lucky our power stayed on. In the country in various places here lights were out. But the most power outages were closer to the city of Halifax and Cape Breton. In Canada we are used to being prepared for unpredictable weather. But I feel really bad for the southern US states who are not accustomed to and don't have the equipment to deal with winter cold and weather. I hope everyone can stay warm and safe.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The power is still on in upstate New York, and we're staring at another long cold and long bomb day, day temp 0, night temp -10 with wind gusts to 35 mph. Today is supposed to the worst of it, and tomorrow will be a balmy 16 degrees.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Don't know about the wind, but at least that's balmy compared to parts of Minnesooota (sp. inside joke). Talked with a friend of mine yesterday evening...he was out checking on his church members and it was -26 as he was driving down the road.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Don't know about the wind, but at least that's balmy compared to parts of Minnesooota (sp. inside joke). Talked with a friend of mine yesterday evening...he was out checking on his church members and it was -26 as he was driving down the road.


It isn't balmy for millions of people, and there were three house fires (total losses) in my area last night because people are trying to keep their water from freezing. Luckily there were no fatalities.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I know this is a bit unusual (it is for a large part of the country), but don't y'all usually have some very cold weather each year?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> I know this is a bit unusual (it is for a large part of the country), but don't y'all usually have some very cold weather each year?


https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/New-York/temperature-january.php


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You should reread the thread, apparently you missed some of the previous posts in your zeal to try to redeem a truly deplorable post.


I did not think he was being mean, or uncaring. He was trying to share a positive attitude.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You're right, and wrong Jolly, you are bigger than the man you referenced, it can be heard loud and clear in every one of your posts. Posts just filled with praise and glory, no you are much bigger, stay holy.


I am so impressed with this new you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I did not think he was being mean, or uncaring. He was trying to share a positive attitude.


That's your opinion and you're entitled to it, mine is markedly different. Is that OK with you?

I'll be sure to share my positive attitude when a little wind and rain hit in his area and make a bit of a mess of things.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> I know this is a bit unusual (it is for a large part of the country), but don't y'all usually have some very cold weather each year?


It’s a bit like asking you if you don’t have a thunderstorm or two each year when a hurricane hits.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it, mine is markedly different. Is that OK with you?
> 
> I'll be sure to share my positive attitude when a little wind and rain hit in his area and make a bit of a mess of things.


Our differences are what make our conversations so lively, and thanks for allowing me to have and enjoy these minor differences in perception. Such grace.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Our differences are what make our conversations so lively, and thanks for allowing me to have and enjoy these minor differences in perception. Such grace.


Oh, you misunderstood, I was asking for your permission... but I'm sure that this bickering will end up in another deleted thread so I'm bowing out, it's all yours.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well it was 7 degrees at my house this morning. I'm almost to S.C. I'm short one goose because the pond froze over. The coyotes probably got him....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TripleD said:


> Well it was 7 degrees at my house this morning. I'm almost to S.C. I'm short one goose because the pond froze over. The coyotes probably got him....


That's seriously cold for that far south, how is being handled? I worry about fires...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The lowest temp at my place was 16 with a wind chill of 9. It is warming up in that area now, but it was rough for a while. We are just not used to those kinds of temps.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's seriously cold for that far south, how is being handled? I worry about fires...


Not too bad. The snow melted off the roads yesterday after it hit 36 degrees supposed to be 12 in the morning. Most of my landlord friends have been fixing burst water lines for the last 3 days. I'm glad we changed out all the rentals with pex pipe over the years. Well except my house !!!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

TripleD said:


> Not too bad. The snow melted off the roads yesterday after it hit 36 degrees supposed to be 12 in the morning. Most of my landlord friends have been fixing burst water lines for the last 3 days. I'm glad we changed out all the rentals with pex pipe over the years. Well except my house !!!


Watch for black ice on those roads. It’ll make you beg for snow to provide traction.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> Watch for black ice on those roads. It’ll make you beg for snow to provide traction.


Thanks, I only drive about 12 miles per day round trip to the office and back to the farm. I'm a landlord from 7:30 till 12:00 then I play farmer the rest of the day....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

TripleD said:


> Thanks, I only drive about 12 miles per day round trip to the office and back to the farm. I'm a landlord from 7:30 till 12:00 then I play farmer the rest of the day....


The problem is it looks like perfectly normal pavement until you find yourself sliding backwards towards the ditch. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> It’s a bit like asking you if you don’t have a thunderstorm or two each year when a hurricane hits.


Not quite.

Let's talk about hurricanes. They range from annoying to people dead in the water. But if you live down here, you make sure there are preps in place to handle the problems associated with hurricanes. Can't cover them all, as it's no fun when your house doesn't have a roof or the floodwaters are two feet deep in your kitchen, but for the normal (if you can call 80mph wind and a foot of rain normal) stuff, most of the time the majority of people cope pretty well. It's the abnormal when a Cat4 or 5 hits a major urban area on the coast.

To juxtapose this with the current situation up north, if upstate New York normally has bitter cold temps and in some places, lake-effect snow, I'm guessing they are much better at handling that than people elsewhere in the country who are not used to seeing anything near that type weather. For instance, I would assume (possibly erroneously) they've tried to use their knowledge of what to do, in order to do the best job they can with the situation.

Now, while this section of the country can't do everything to ameliorate the effects of a hurricane, we can do many things to deal with the average one, since that's what we are used to. I suspect the guys in Minnesota, Upstate New York or the Upper Peninsula of Michigan can handle bad winter weather better than many other folks, since that is what they are used to.

Henceforth, one not familiar how cold a regular winter storm up there is, would ask the question "What's the winter usually like up there?

Or, has it gotten to the point around here we can't even ask about the weather?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sigh. More praise and glory filled posts... continue or just ignore the redeemer like posturing? Yes, that's best. And I'm done.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Stay warm.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Let's talk about hurricanes. They range from annoying to people dead in the water. But if you live down here, you make sure there are preps in place to handle the problems associated with hurricanes. Can't cover them all, as it's no fun when your house doesn't have a roof or the floodwaters are two feet deep in your kitchen, but for the normal (if you can call 80mph wind and a foot of rain normal) stuff, most of the time the majority of people cope pretty well. It's the abnormal when a Cat4 or 5 hits a major urban area on the coast.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are better at handling things. Now explain how you prep for and handle conditions like these.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/noreaster-bomb-cyclone-boston-floods-2018-1

The conditions in many parts of the north east and the rest of the country aren’t the normal winter conditions most are prepared for any more than a hurricane is the normal weather those along the gulf coast are prepared for. Sometimes weather overwhelms the best preparations and, not to be glib, but it’s likely much easier to survive the aftermath of such things when you’re not in danger of hypothermia in the aftermath.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> Yes, they are better at handling things. Now explain how you prep for and handle conditions like these.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/noreaster-bomb-cyclone-boston-floods-2018-1
> 
> The conditions many parts of the north east and the rest of the country aren’t the normal winter conditions most are prepared for any more than a hurricane is the normal weather those along the gulf coast are prepared for. Sometimes weather overwhelms the best preparations and, not to be glib, but it’s likely much easier to survive the aftermath of such things when you’re not in danger of hypothermia in the aftermath.


Boston ain't Upstate New York or Minnesota. Shucks, look at Atlanta...they were going berserk at a few inches of snow because they just don't handle that stuff very well and even a bit can push them over the edge of coping. I'm guessing that Boston is like that with truly bad winter weather. They're used to cold and ice, but not anything near where this is at.

OTOH, and I'm asking, because I don't know, people who live where winter stuff can get pretty durn nasty may be able to cope with the bad stuff better...To go back to the hurricane example,what would happen if Sandy had been a true hurricane and hit NYC? They don't have pumps like New Orleans to clear the streets, because they rarely get hurricanes or even hurricane conditions up there.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> Boston ain't Upstate New York or Minnesota. Shucks, look at Atlanta...they were going berserk at a few inches of snow because they just don't handle that stuff very well and even a bit can push them over the edge of coping. I'm guessing that Boston is like that with truly bad winter weather. They're used to cold and ice, but not anything near where this is at.
> 
> OTOH, and I'm asking, because I don't know, people who live where winter stuff can get pretty durn nasty may be able to cope with the bad stuff better...To go back to the hurricane example,what would happen if Sandy had been a true hurricane and hit NYC? They don't have pumps like New Orleans to clear the streets, because they rarely get hurricanes or even hurricane conditions up there.


They do and have. The people around me, those I know in MN and those who have posted here from upstate NY seem to be handling it just fine. What you’re hearing is some of the general carping those of us who live and work in conditions you can’t concieve of do every year at this time. I’m guessing were I to sit in southern Louisiana in August I’d hear the local residents commenting on the heat wave.

As for Sandy, they would have done what they did. Pick up the pieces and carry on. Just like many of the residents of N.O. and southern LA did after Katrina. Just like the residents of Boston and those other areas affected by this storm will do. 

Not exactly sure why you’re intent on picking a fight but you’ll have to tussle with yourself going forward on this because I’m pretty sure nothing this frozen brained northerner who lives in it every day could possibly tell you about the realities of this weather will carry any weight with a great mind like yours.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> They do and have. The people around me, those I know in MN and those who have posted here from upstate NY seem to be handling it just fine. What you’re hearing is some of the general carping those of us who live and work in conditions you can’t concieve of do every year at this time. I’m guessing were I to sit in southern Louisiana in August I’d hear the local residents commenting on the heat wave.
> 
> As for Sandy, they would have done what they did. Pick up the pieces and carry on. Just like many of the residents of N.O. and southern LA did after Katrina. Just like the residents of Boston and those other areas affected by this storm will do.
> 
> Not exactly sure why you’re intent on picking a fight but you’ll have to tussle with yourself going forward on this because I’m pretty sure nothing this frozen brained northerner who lives in it every day could possibly tell you about the realities of this weather will carry any weight with a great mind like yours.


Nope, you're simply ascribing motives, when there are none. I don't claim to have a great mind, but I ain't stupid, either. Just another average bear...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I recall being stranded by an ice storm years ago when traffic became stalled on the hi ways due to black ice, of course the local motels filled up immediately as did the temporary shelter (school house) shortly after. I was lucky enough to find one of the local residents who had opened their home to stranded folks. I've never forgotten how a near disaster was turned into a wonderful experience that night. Our hostess cranked out pizza and other snacks for about thirty of us that night. Turned into quite a party. Some played cards, others played monopoly, and other games. I was still washing dishes the next morning when the roads began to clear, stayed on until her kitchen was all cleaned up ready for next time. I'm hoping there are enough kind hearted folks like that lady who care enough about their neighbors to take the unfortunate into their homes rather than let them freeze to death during this time of extreme cold. I know I have, and will as long as I have a warm place and food to feed them.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I recall being stranded by an ice storm years ago when traffic became stalled on the hi ways due to black ice, of course the local motels filled up immediately as did the temporary shelter (school house) shortly after. I was lucky enough to find one of the local residents who had opened their home to stranded folks. I've never forgotten how a near disaster was turned into a wonderful experience that night. Our hostess cranked out pizza and other snacks for about thirty of us that night. Turned into quite a party. Some played cards, others played monopoly, and other games. I was still washing dishes the next morning when the roads began to clear, stayed on until her kitchen was all cleaned up ready for next time. I'm hoping there are enough kind hearted folks like that lady who care enough about their neighbors to take the unfortunate into their homes rather than let them freeze to death during this time of extreme cold. I know I have, and will as long as I have a warm place and food to feed them.


I've traveled thru some nasty weather, of all sorts.
It may sound flippant, but I owe a lot to my mentors, Dad and Granddad, and the Boy Scouts.
Always be prepared.
Driving thru mountain passes in winter, I don't _expect_ to have an incident free trip, just the opposite.
I may make 100 trips with no problem, but I carry the same stuff for that 1 or 2 times that it might save a life.
Had to spend the night on an ice bound interstate before, had to hike a few miles home and go back and get the truck later too. Not fun, not ideal, but not perilous either.
More often it was someone else being rescued by an old Boy Scout. 



mmoetc said:


> Yes, they are better at handling things. Now explain how you prep for and handle conditions like these.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/noreaster-bomb-cyclone-boston-floods-2018-1
> 
> The conditions in many parts of the north east and the rest of the country aren’t the normal winter conditions most are prepared for any more than a hurricane is the normal weather those along the gulf coast are prepared for. Sometimes weather overwhelms the best preparations and, not to be glib, but it’s likely much easier to survive the aftermath of such things when you’re not in danger of hypothermia in the aftermath.


Different situations require different preps but almost every problem has a solution.
Start by paying close attention to the weather and your specific location. I tend to rely on my own observation of the weather and past experience instead of counting on some guy in a television studio having all the right answers.
That's the only job I know of where you can be wrong 50% of the time and still *keep* your job, LOL.
Remove obstacles or hazards ahead of time.
Have an escape/emergency plan and a back up plan for _that._
Don't get talked into anything foolish and be wary of fools.
Stay calm and think rationally.

Those general rules will make a huge difference.

ETA.
To be fair, after reading your link to see what specific event you were referring to, the weather people were on the ball this time even if they couldn't predict an event in a few blocks in Boston.
But the 'super moon' was big as life a few nights ago, I saw it.
Tides are extremely predictable and regular as clockwork.
The dropping millibars were on our local weather many hours in advance as the front was leaving the Carolinas.
I noted those pressures were similar to a strong hurricane.

So, what to do if you know all this?
That's not something a Florida Boy Scout would ever see, but I'd start with moving my car a few blocks away. If not possible, I might try sandbagging around the car and in front of the house. Get a load of ice melt salt and wait until the tide receded to use it.
And if I had one, a nice propane torch would be useful.
But basically, I'd stay put, stay outta the way and stay safe.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

farmrbrown said:


> I've traveled thru some nasty weather, of all sorts.
> It may sound flippant, but I owe a lot to my mentors, Dad and Granddad, and the Boy Scouts.
> Always be prepared.
> Driving thru mountain passes in winter, I don't _expect_ to have an incident free trip, just the opposite.
> ...


And they still won’t help much when something unprecedented happens and buries your car in two feet of ice. Most people in the northern part of the country know how to handle the usual adverse weather we encounter during the winter. That’s the point I was making earlier. Sometimes old Mom nature throws a curveball no amount of prep or “common sense” will let you handle. And it’s true no matter where you live.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

mmoetc said:


> And they still won’t help much when something unprecedented happens and buries your car in two feet of ice. Most people in the northern part of the country know how to handle the usual adverse weather we encounter during the winter. That’s the point I was making earlier. Sometimes old Mom nature throws a curveball no amount of prep or “common sense” will let you handle. And it’s true no matter where you live.


Of course.
The key is not to do something dumb afterwards that gets you hurt or killed.

New Year's Eve we had one of those "unexpected episodes" around here.
There forecast repeated assured us that it would be cold (single digits) but no chance of precipitation.
As I was bringing in the last load of firewood before dark, I kept seeing cold and wet something falling and hitting me.
This area has a lot of moisture all the time. That's why the Natives called it "Mountains on fire" or Smokey Mountains.
After a summer rain, you'd swear the whole ridge was on fire.
Some of the densest fog I've ever seen and it can last all day.

Right around sundown, freezing fog shut down the interstate. You couldn't have walked on that stuff, much less drive on it. By morning we had an inch of snow on top of that layer of ice.
The weather people were shocked.
I just shook my head because I told her if it got as cold as they were saying, it would knock any moisture out of the air no matter how sure they sounded.
We stayed put, safe and warm.
I ain't always right, but I usually am when it counts.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

farmrbrown said:


> I've traveled thru some nasty weather, of all sorts.
> It may sound flippant, but I owe a lot to my mentors, Dad and Granddad, and the Boy Scouts.
> Always be prepared.
> Driving thru mountain passes in winter, I don't _expect_ to have an incident free trip, just the opposite.
> ...


What you say is true, but take a ******* like me and turn me loose in the frozen tundra and I'd be so ignorant I wouldn't know the difference between the right way and the wrong way.Hard to plan past a little common sense when you're out of your element.

I'd be the ultimate answer to "You ain't from around here, are you?"


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Jolly said:


> What you say is true, but take a ******* like me and turn me loose in the frozen tundra and I'd be so ignorant I wouldn't know the difference between the right way and the wrong way.Hard to plan past a little common sense when you're out of your element.
> 
> I'd be the ultimate answer to "You ain't from around here, are you?"



LOL.
Maybe, maybe not.
Driving in the mud, clay and deep sand can give you a lot of skills that you can use on snow and ice.
Pulling yourself out of a swamp with a winch is the same as a snowbank.
Knowing the right gear and speed and having the right tires is the same skill set too.
Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It was -11 when I got up this morning, but it's supposed to be a delightful 16 degrees today! No house fires last night that I can see, but it does look like NYS is going to have the almost annual Crappie Derby because the ice will be thick enough. I don't think there has been one in a couple years. 

We'll climb back up into the normal 30s for the rest of the week.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got up to rekindle the stove.
Dang weathermen! 
They said it would be about 12-15F this morning..............it is 2!
I never let the house get this cold, but I thought we were done with this stuff for a while.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Woke up to 12 this morning . No negative sign in front of it for the first time in 13 days. It’s supposed to be in the 30’s by the time we hop the plane south later this week. Those temps kind of kill the motivation to leave. We’ve had plenty of ice but it’s been too cold for many of the ice fishermen and the lakes have been relatively empty. There have been a few cars and trucks out on the ice but the good news is I haven’t heard of any going through.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

High 50's today, thunderstorms and 25 mph winds this evening....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

You’d think moose would be better prepared for the weather.

“The aim was to check out conditions after a heavy snowfall blanketed the region. But a day of snowmobiling in western Newfoundland, Canada became an impromptu rescue mission after the group stumbled across a moose buried in some 6ft of snow.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/04/moose-rescue-canada-snow


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> You’d think moose would be better prepared for the weather.
> 
> “The aim was to check out conditions after a heavy snowfall blanketed the region. But a day of snowmobiling in western Newfoundland, Canada became an impromptu rescue mission after the group stumbled across a moose buried in some 6ft of snow.”
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/04/moose-rescue-canada-snow


A single moose does not a crisis make.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

-4F in piedmont NC early this morning at the closest weather station listed. Here on the front porch, live and in person, we matched the all-time low of -9..


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Speaking of Newfoundland and moose....

One of the guides I used one time in Canada was a Newfie. Said he couldn't wait for the first big snow...Was much easier to track moose and run up on them with a snowmobile and shoot them.

Doubt that is legal, but Ralph was feeding his family and wasn't concerned with some of the finer points of the law.

Carry on...


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> A single moose does not a crisis make.


Does for the moose.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

It is a major winter storm which by nature can be dangerous if not ready for it, I feel sorry for the people in the deep south but up North (if not homeless help them) it is just winter stay safe don't do anything foolish and your good to go. But please don't call it a " bomb cyclone" it is a winter storm Madison avenue at work.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

montysky said:


> It is a major winter storm which by nature can be dangerous if not ready for it, I feel sorry for the people in the deep south but up North (if not homeless help them) it is just winter stay safe don't do anything foolish and your good to go. But please don't call it a " bomb cyclone" it is a winter storm Madison avenue at work.


So, can we call the next hurricane to hit the gulf coast just another big low pressure system? Bomb cyclone is a meteorological term. It describes a certain set of weather conditions just as hurricane does.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> So, can we call the next hurricane to hit the gulf coast just another big low pressure system? Bomb cyclone is a meteorological term. It describes a certain set of weather conditions just as hurricane does.


no that is a hurricane and my heart goes out to the people of Texas. Florida and Porto Rico and would never make light of it. But out here in the Wilds of Montana it is a major Storm/Blizzard but I would be laugh out of the state if I called it a "bomb Cyclone"


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

montysky said:


> no that is a hurricane and my heart goes out to the people of Texas. Florida and Porto Rico and would never make light of it. But out here in the Wilds of Montana it is a major Storm/Blizzard but I would be laugh out of the state if I called it a "bomb Cyclone"


And you might be right to be laughed at. But not if you were using the term in a scientifically accurate way.

“Weather experts, or meteorologists, have used the term “bomb” for storms for many years. The word has a clear definition for weather experts, says University of Oklahoma meteorology professor Jason Furtado.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/learningenglish.voanews.com/amp/4192426.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> We'll climb back up into the normal 30s for the rest of the week.


We're supposed to be up around 70* by the end of next week.
It was 7* last night.
We haven't been above freezing for aver a week, which is about 20 degrees below normal for us.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Does for the moose.


My thought exactly.


----------

